# atheris hispida - green bush viper- Any keepers?



## LizardFTI

Hi guys,

I love bush vipers and one day (years away from now) I would love to own one.

I think atheris hispida are *the* most beautiful of the bush vipers. Does anyone on here keep them? What are they like to keep? What size setup would one require?

All I can find are comments of them being difficult to keep feeding and I can't really find very much else, but would really love to learn more. Are there any good books on them or atheris in general?

Thanks in advance,


>^..^< Elizabeth


----------



## Moshpitviper

ELZ1985 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I love bush vipers and one day (years away from now) I would love to own one.
> 
> I think atheris hispida are *the* most beautiful of the bush vipers. Does anyone on here keep them? What are they like to keep? What size setup would one require?
> 
> All I can find are comments of them being difficult to keep feeding and I can't really find very much else, but would really love to learn more. Are there any good books on them or atheris in general?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> >^..^< Elizabeth


From what i understand, they are a pain in the balls to keep alive. Atheris squamigera is a better bet.


----------



## Naturally Wild

Atheris hispidia are commonly called hairy bush vipers and are a difficult species long term.

Atheris chlorecis are commonly called green bush vipers

Atheris squamigera are usually referred to as variable bush vipers but sometimes called green bush vipers though why is beyond me

These latter two are reasonably easy to keep though lots of people seem to get is wrong by keeping them too humid and too hot.

I have three quams and two are easy and the third, the olds is a pain in the ass!

I hope to get some more in a couple of weeks.

Here are recent images of my three showing why "variable" is much more apt.

It should also be noted they are unforgiving , strike lightning fast and have a very potent venom and no AV.

The pain









Easy going









Very easy









Bugger mine are all girls


----------



## steve2010

Utterly incredible animals y are dwa snakes so much cooler to look at then their constrictor cousins !!!!


----------

